# My only Armor diorama



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This one is pretty old. It's a DML ZSU done up in Iraqi markings. The concept of the diorama is that during the Iran/Iraq war of the 1980s, this ZSU just shot down an Iranian fighter. The gunner is posing for the camera with a bit of wreckage.

I call it *"Got one!"
*
Won a judges' award at my local club's monthly contest. The prize, oddly enough was Tamiya's German WWII 37mm quad antiaircraft gun on a halftrack. I was going to use it to duplicate the above diorama in a WWII theme - the German gunner holding a chunk of Spitfire. Never got around to that, though.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Very cool, JP.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

nice work on the BU and paint . good dio ,simple and tells the story .
hb


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

that looks great. terrific job.


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Yes sir, fine looking work.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Love the detail. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Swamp Skunk (Jul 15, 2000)

Great work John. :thumbsup: 

Skunk


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks everybody!


----------

